

Homeland Security Threatens Employees Who Read News About Leaks - grecy
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130718/01584823844/homeland-security-threatens-legal-action-against-employees-who-read-news-about-leaks.shtml

======
bifrost
Uh, everyone who gets clearance gets told about this. Its not like these
people don't know they'll get in trouble for reading classified material...

